# Memo for Old Pochmann Corners?



## Squeek (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey how do you guys memorize for Old Pochmann corners? I find it kind of difficult since not only do you have to remember the corner piece, but a side of that piece. Can I get some tips for remembering sides of the piece, or just how you guys memorize would be fine too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2008)

memorize however you want. You can use any of the other memory methods in all of the other threads, it's just personal preference. Letters, visual, images, or anything else, just pick something and try it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 21, 2008)

There are countless threads discussing this.

I assign a consonant to each piece. And a vowel depending on orientations. I just repeat the sounds when solving.

Any other methods work.


----------



## joey (Jun 21, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> memorize however you want. You can use any of the other memory methods in all of the other threads, it's just personal preference. Letters, visual, images, or anything else, just pick something and try it.


Can I memo orientation and permutation seperatly?  (you actually probably could!)


----------



## blah (Jun 21, 2008)

Why would you want to do that though? If you're doing that you might as well do 3OP, which fully utilizes the 'advantage' of memorizing orientation and permutation separately.


----------



## joey (Jun 21, 2008)

blah said:


> Why would you want to do that though? If you're doing that you might as well do 3OP, which fully utilizes the 'advantage' of memorizing orientation and permutation separately.


I wouldnt  Well, I might try for a challenge. But I don't see how it would work yet!


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 22, 2008)

I just memorize them with numbers as if they were orientated. Then visually memorize which way they face like I was going to orientate them.


----------

